# Looking at a used 99 GXE



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I might go look at a 99 Alty GXE with 60k, 5 speed, asking $6500. Seems like a hell of a deal.

I know it's got the KA24 in it, which is a pretty reliable and efficient motor, but what else should I know about considering one of these used? Does the GXE come with a tach? What about rear discs? How are the seats? I need something reliable and good on gas, but still fun to drive and this seems like a great deal. I probably won't mod it much. I know I'll answere a bunch of my questions by searching, but feel free to throw knowledge at me.

Thoughts? Opinions? Anything I should look at specifically when looking one over?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Nevermind. 3 star crash test results across the board means I look elsewhere...


----------

